# Who rides Burton Vikings?



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

Not much info out there on them. 
They worth it? Want to stick to lace ups and its between these or Rovers. Not wanting to discuss fit, just quality and performance. Seems they have a speed lace internally specifically to increase heel hold which seems awesome. How's the flex on em? Thinking rovers are too soft.


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

No one has any experience with burton Vikings? Guess I may have to be the guinea pig... 450 bones plus 35 for some reminds is an expensive gamble on boots but it may just pay off.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i don't have any experience with them but $450 is way too much to spend on boots in my opinion. i would look to a different brand if i were you.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I had the OG Vikings, they were the sweetest boot by far back then.

It was Terjes boot, made for him.

20 years later, they came out with the re-issue.

Terje, is very much still shredding, shredding like one of the best snowboarders now or ever.
He still goes fuckin' huge & he still does it for Burton.

There is no way those boots are shitty.

I'd imagine they're up there in the stiffness rating & maybe a little shorter than others in the line? 
Like not as high up your calf, high. Just a guess on the last one.

I just seen a clip like 2 days ago. 
LARGE


TT


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

I Feel you on the cost.. Not too crazy about dropping 500 on boots but I NEED some mid stiff/stiff lace ups and there aren't too many options out there. 

And yeah TT they definitely don't seem shitty at all, quite the opposite, but they better be damn good, like best ever, at that price point


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

32 Tm2's might be what ur lookin for. Lace and mid/stiff


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Dave. I'll have to give those a look as well


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Powhunter said:


> I Feel you on the cost.. Not too crazy about dropping 500 on boots but I NEED some mid stiff/stiff lace ups and there aren't too many options out there.
> 
> And yeah TT they definitely don't seem shitty at all, quite the opposite, but they better be damn good, like best ever, at that price point


What size?

I have lots of brand new boots, that I thought were going to be stiff enough, but after 1 time decided to go with something else.

If you are 9 or 9.5 this could be your lucky day?


TT


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

10.5 unfortunately, may try and squeeze into a 10 but that may be a stretch. Thanks anyways though


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Are your current boots completely pooched? 

Or is just the liner totally packed out?

Although I have yet to try them out as I bought them on sale end of season, I spent $75.00 on a new pair of Remind Boot liners and I can't believe the difference. I slipped then into an older, but still solid pair of Burton Tributes and just standing in them, I can't believe how stiff they are.

I firmly believe they will totally revive my Tributes. They may be even stiffer now than when they were brand new.

When the snow flies and I get back on the hill, I'll report on just how they perform.

Food for thought. Hell of a lot less than $500.00 large.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

K2 T1 DBa are another option. Boa for heel hold and trad lace up combo.


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

They're just some forum park boots (2 out of 10 on flex) and suck for aggressive free ride.. I think they'd have to be reinforced with steel to become viable. I appreciate the suggestion but definitely want some totally new boots. Burton rover, Vikings, or tm-twos as another poster suggested seem like the best options at this point. 

It's a shame but it seems most manufacturers are shifting away from lace up for their high end boots.. I can appreciate the convenience but the reality is boa and speed lace will never offer the same level of customization (in fit) that lace ups offer.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Another consideration is 32 Prime since they are stiff and use traditional laces.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

$500 is pretty crazy. But i was looking at Burton Ions which cost $500, they felt awesome though. I seem to stay with the same gear for like 10 years so I don't want to compromise, I think I will get them.


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

Well, for what's it's worth, I went and found boots today. Tried on Vikings, rovers, tm-twos, and primes. 

Primes- incredibly stiff (9 out of 10). I feel you could really only use these for very aggressive free ride and that's it. No casual use at all. I personally did not like these.

Tm2s- decent flex (6 out of 10) but not comfortable at all. Everyone foot is different so take that with a grain of salt. They do come with foam pads you can put in the insert for a customized fit - I liked that. 

Vikings- pretty cool boot. Also very stiff, not as much as the prime (8 out of 10?) but seems a lot more maneuverable than the prime. 

Rover - perfect boot, and the one I chose. Perfect flex (probably something like a 6.5 out of 10) and damn comfortable. 



Overall, I wanted to give 32 a chance because I hear a lot of good things, but honestly was not impressed today. Burton came through and I'm stoked to have bought the rover. If someone else is in the market for a mid stiff/stiff lace-up, hopefully this could help.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

You should also check out the Deelux Independent BC model. It's also a traditional lace boot, made for backcountry so should be pretty stiff.


----------



## taperkick (Jul 16, 2014)

Powhunter, how have the Rovers been holding up? Did you get the 2015 or 2016 model?

I'm looking at the 2015 ones which have the inifinite 4 liners rather than the imprint 3 in the 2016 model (and I can get the 2015 on a good deal). I just have concerns over the nubuck leather wetting out, it doesn't seem the ideal material for snow.


----------

